# Second Post - I got my PM9



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys...I went to the fun store today (Monday November 23) and they had a new PM9 with the stainless slide that they said came in this past Friday, November 20th. We talked price a little bit, and settled on an even $600.00 plus tax. SOLD. It's probably not the Best price, but it is one I can live with especially considering if I had ordered it I would have shipping fees and transfer fees to add to the price. So, I'm happy with $600 plus tax. The only bad thing is that it's going to be Wednesday or Friday before I can get to the range to start putting rounds through it. This is one beautiful little gun, and I plan on making it my primary CCW as soon as it is broken in. I've been reading all the post I can on this little beauty and I am so excited to finally have my PM9. My third post will be a range report. Wish me luck. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. :smt1099


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

This post and any new gun mentioned is not worth it's weight in spit without pics, pics, pics!!!!!

Congrats and keep us posted on the range report.:smt033


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Congrats on the new weapon. Enjoy it get to know it clean it and treat it nice. I hope you will love it.

RCG


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

Good luck with your new PM9. I've had mine a little over a month now and it goes everywhere I go. Took the place of my Ruger LCP in my right front pocket in a DeSantis holster. Nothing wrong with the LCP, just felt undergunned with the .380 cal. Ordered a Crimson Trace laser for it today.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

Hey Fanner50, 
the Kahr has the "sweetest" trigger for it's size. Great quality. I must have about 700 rds thru my PM9 now, and not one failure, not that I'm expecting one, but still great that it is living up to its rep. You didn't mention which model? Good luck, be safe, and enjoy.
MW


----------



## Fanner50 (Nov 22, 2009)

The model is the PM9. I hope to get to the range either Wednesday or Friday. I am SO anxious to shoot this little gun. I am so excited, I hope everything goes well when I finally get to shoot it. :smt023


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I think there are a few different models of PM-9's. Mine fore instance is the *Kahr PM9093N 9mm, Night Sights* Not a big deal tho. Have fun/be safe.
MW


----------



## wagon (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrat Fanner50! PM9 is sure sweet to carry, small and light ... amazingly accurate too. Got mine back in Sept, so fra it only has 2 range time with total 380 rounds. Zero jammo, not FTF, no FTE, it shoots better than I can.

One thing I've found is the gap between the grip and the mag (base plate) can pinch my pinky, should not be an issue in the case of SD situation, but in the range shooting hundreds of rounds, it does hurt.

Overall, a marvelous gun for CC and for SD, You'll like it :smt023


----------



## Hollander (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats. Love my PM9 and will be picking up a new MK9 next week as well. Enjoy it, be safe, and Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun. I don't think you'll be dissapointed with a Kahr. Be sure you get pics of it when you get back from your range session. Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats on your new gun


----------



## jimjack (Nov 25, 2009)

Congratulations on the PM9. I've had mine 2 or 3 years. Carry it on my motorcycle and everywhere else I go.

Very concealable weapon and accurate. Don't even know it's on my hip. Can also carry it in the side pocket of my cargo pants in a pocket holster. Barely notice it when walking, though it does swing a bit. Not a problem while sitting steady on a rode trip on the bike.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> One thing I've found is the gap between the grip and the mag (base plate) can pinch my pinky, should not be an issue in the case of SD situation, but in the range shooting hundreds of rounds, it does hurt.


Well, they really pack 2 lbs of gun into a 15 oz frame, so things get a little close, it has to be expected. I don't think anybody bought this gun for extended range shooting. Every few weeks I shoot 20-50 rds tops, just to keep it limber. It was never meant to be a range gun, but I will say this, it has a great trigger and is very accurate. I's likes it!


> Very concealable weapon and accurate. Don't even know it's on my hip. Can also carry it in the side pocket of my cargo pants in a pocket holster. Barely notice it when walking, though it does swing a bit. Not a problem while sitting steady on a rode trip on the bike.


 Ditto, except for the motorcycle part (too dangerous with all the impatient driver on the road), I have my PM9 in my front pocket and I swear it feels like a wallet. I use a Galco podket holster.
MW


----------

